# [Allgemein] Codecs ohne Qualitätsverlust



## Gi.Joe (27. Oktober 2002)

*Codecs Codecs Codecs*

Moin Moin 

Will jetzt nicht nochmal meine ganze geschichte erzählen  euch zu gute  

Folgendes:

Will mit Premiere und der XM1 verlustfrei arbeiten. Welchen Codec brauch ich dazu ?

Ich meine jetzt, Capturen mit (OHCI FW Karte) und Ausgabe ?!

Vielen Dank


----------



## El_Schubi (27. Oktober 2002)

wieso capturest du nicht mit firewire? das geht praktisch verlustfrei, also dann hast du eben den dv-pal codec, ich glaub aber nicht, daß der irgendwas komprimiert. 
solltest du keine firewireanschlüsse haben, firewire karten gibts ab 20 € sind also sicher billiger als videoschnittkarten 
und wenn du es dann auf videokassette haben willst empfehle ich dir von premiere über dv-in wieder auf den camcorder und von dem in den videorecorder. ich habe absolut keinen qualitätsverlust feststellen können.


----------



## Gi.Joe (27. Oktober 2002)

Jo, danke, also ist das der "DV Pal Codec" und Kommpression "keine" !

Wer hat den davon geredet eine Schnittkarte zu kaufen ? 

wollte das genauso machen, wie du das beschrieben hast, mit einer OHCI FW = FireWire Karte    


Thx, nochma !!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (27. Oktober 2002)

Nur um das kurz zu klären, eine DV-Kamera komprimiert! in echtzeit mit einem Wandlerchip die Signale von den CCDs, bevor sie auf Band gespeichert werden. Mit Firewire als Volldigitale übertragung, überträgst du also ein komprimiertes Video auf dem PC (ca 1/10).


----------



## Gi.Joe (28. Oktober 2002)

Ok, thx, kapiesche, achja, danke, dass du meinen Titel geändert hast, hab das im Überrmut geschrieben, nachdem ich erfolgrecih mit Premiere gewerkelt habe, verzeih es mir   


hab ihn zuerst garnicht wiedergefunden


----------



## BubiBohnensack (28. Oktober 2002)

> hab ihn zuerst garnicht wiedergefunden



Irgendwer muss ja die Ordnung hier organisieren nicht wahr?


----------



## Gi.Joe (28. Oktober 2002)

der Satz stammt von meiner Mutter


----------



## goela (29. Oktober 2002)

> Irgendwer muss ja die Ordnung hier organisieren nicht wahr?


Bin ja auch noch da!!!


----------



## Gi.Joe (29. Oktober 2002)

Rofl, schon fast wie eine familie


----------



## BubiBohnensack (29. Oktober 2002)

> Irgendwer muss ja die Ordnung hier organisieren nicht wahr?



Habe ich etwa gesagt, ich müsse die Ordnung bewahren?
Göli ist natürlich genauso involviert.


----------



## Kaethe (29. Oktober 2002)

Also ich kann noch den Mainconcept und den Panasonic DV-Codec empfehlen. Die sind auf jeden Fall besser als der Microsoft DV Codec.


----------



## goela (30. Oktober 2002)

Übrigens der Panasonic DV-Codec ist kostenlos!!!!
Download link: Panasonic DV Codec

@Kaehte
In wie weit ist der DV Codec besser als der von Microsoft? Hast Du da konkrete Fakts!!!

Was ich weiss und dafür liebe ich den DV Codec von Panasonic!!!! Du kannst DV-AVI's auch in VirtualDub bearbeiten, was mit dem Microsoft Codec und Mainconcept DV-Codec (?) nicht geht!


----------



## Kaethe (30. Oktober 2002)

Also ich hab mal irgendwo einen Test gesehen. Da war der Microsoft Codec nur in den untersten Rängen. Auf jeden Fall hat der Mainconcept gewonnen. Wo der Panasonic lag, weiss ich nicht mehr. Der lag aber 100%ig vor dem Microsoft Codec. Das man den Panasonic codec mit VD bearbeiten kann, ist fuer mich auf jedenfall der Hauptgrund diesen zu benutzen.


----------



## Gi.Joe (30. Oktober 2002)

Jo, thx erstmal für die Antworten 

VirtualDub ist für mich uninteressant, da ich wirklich nur wieder auf Band zurückgeben möchte und da in bester Qualität arbeiten möchte.


----------

